# Very Old Columbia Question



## hopkintonbike (Oct 20, 2019)

There is a very old Columbia at the LBS that I have the opportunity to pick up if the stars line up correctly, it has a number stamped into the seat lug that I need to go back and look for, the bike has wood rims, is there anywhere else I should be looking for critical marks etc in order to establish age, model number etc? Todd


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Early Columbia badges sometimes have a model number. Really need to snap a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 2, 2019)

Here are some pics of the Columbia, pretty lightweight bike......


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 2, 2019)

Model 45 is 1897.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 2, 2019)

That looks pretty original and complete ( what we can see). I'd jump on it, if price is right !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 2, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Here are some pics of the Columbia, pretty lightweight bike......
> View attachment 1104845
> 
> View attachment 1104846
> ...



It’s missing the Garford saddle.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 2, 2019)

Boy, the saddle on the bike sure looks a whole lot like the one on the cameo pic, what is the "right" price???


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 2, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Here are some pics of the Columbia, pretty lightweight bike......
> View attachment 1104845
> 
> View attachment 1104846
> ...



It’s missing the Garford saddle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

No expert but that saddle looks correct to me. Many times the Mfr offered options. V/r Shawn


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 2, 2019)

I agree Shawn, I don't no crap about this stuff except what you guys are learning me but that saddle is rust/patina fastened right to the post, BTW, what is that "extension" off the left side of the rear hub axle???


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> I agree Shawn, I don't no crap about this stuff except what you guys are learning me but that saddle is rust/patina fastened right to the post, BTW, what is that "extension" off the left side of the rear hub axle???



jump (mounting) peg


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2019)

Prob worth $800... what you guys think?


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 2, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Prob worth $800... what you guys think?




If not a little more. Nice early Columbia. A full photo would certainly be more telling though.


----------



## mike j (Dec 2, 2019)

I agree, a full photo would be very useful. 800.00 sound definitely in the ballpark, but the condition that I'm seeing, puts that at the retail end.


----------



## Junkhunter (Dec 3, 2019)

i love mine.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 5, 2019)

Here is a crappy pic of the entire machine


----------



## Waffenrad (Dec 6, 2019)

The piece on the rear axle is the mounting peg.  From a modern perspective it's not really necessary, but it was a carry-over from how people were used to mounting a high wheel bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2019)

Waffenrad said:


> The piece on the rear axle is the mounting peg.  From a modern perspective it's not really necessary, but it was a carry-over from how people were used to mounting a high wheel bike.




Looking at the size of that frame, that mounting peg might be very helpful or definitely needed.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 6, 2019)

sweet.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 7, 2019)

I think in pieces the bike is worth way more than $800 if one wanted to build this with all these correct parts.

Take for example:

Frame - fork with badge - $400
Wheelset - $500 - 600 easily! ( these are the rare Porcupine hubs! )
Front Boothroyd tire - $250
Saddle - $400
Bars - stem - $200 ( flip the bars upside down and it was also used as their factory racing bar )
Pedals - these are the RARE RACING PEDALS rarely seen!!!! $600 
There's still other parts like cranks, chainring, headset, bottom bracket, seat post, chain, etc etc ..... try and build this bike for $800 - Good luck!

That's my 2 cents on it anyway.  It's a bargain at $800 if that's the price. 

Note: the Model 45 was not their racing model ( the #44 was ) but this bike does have the racing pedals as the owner must have preferred them to the originals.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 6, 2020)

They're all worth more in parts Bill.  Unfortunately, in my opinion


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 7, 2020)

Sad but true, but you have to find someone who actually wants all of those parts or you end up with and old bicycle boneyard.  The mounting peg is actually very useful on a fixie or a tall frame.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 8, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Sad but true, but you have to find someone who actually wants all of those parts or you end up with and old bicycle boneyard.  The mounting peg is actually very useful on a fixie or a tall frame.



I can see it’s usefulness on a tall frame but I am curious about how it is useful for a fixed gear cycle?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 8, 2020)

If the fixie is geared kinda high, it's a pain to get a smooth start from a standstill.  The peg makes it easier to walk alongside the bike to get it moving, hop up on the peg and catch the right pedal on the downstroke.


----------

